# Control Panel Label Wngraving



## sykalimi (Jul 11, 2012)

I an new to Engraving.
We are control Panel Fabricator,
Purpose is to engrave labeling Traffolyte double layer plate for control panels
Mainly text engraving with cutting out round labels. For selector switch and push button.
Please suggest me a suitable, economical engraving machine to perform the task.
I have gone through many machines on the net including Chinese ones but unable to decide.
Shabbir Kalimi.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Shabbir, if this is something you wish to do using your PC for input perhaps a Shark CNC machine would work? You can view them at Woodworking Tools Supplies Hardware Plans Finishing - Rockler.com


----------

